
Sketch vs. Adobe XD for Prototyping – A Designers' Conundrum - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/10/10/sketch-adobe-xd-prototyping/#.XZ8vs9dpL6M.hackernews
======
towndrunk
Sketch can't do text around a circle, does XD? I've never tried Adobe XD as I
hate how Adobe installs all sorts of crap with their applications.

